# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Вилки из нержавейки СССР

## Tirsen

Продам вилки из нержавейки,сделаны в СССР,новые,но без упаковки.
Цена 1 вилки 8 грн.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

Ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## ТАЙЛЕР

сколько штук есть ?

----------


## Tirsen

> сколько штук есть ?


 37 шт.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## ТАЙЛЕР

цена на сегодня в личку за ед ?

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## lenin154

Фото увеличить не получается. Неужели нельзя было прямо на форуме прикрепить фото ? Если кликнуть по фотке, то предлагается скачать. И зачем такие сложности ?  Какая длина вилок и крайняя цена, сколько штук ?

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.11 грн.

----------


## Tirsen

Продам вилки из нержавейки,сделаны в СССР, без упаковки,всего 37 шт.
Цена 1 вилки 10 грн.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------

